# cutting bar rail angles



## cmack12 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am installing a chicago bar rail and I am having trouble getting my 45 degree
angles to meet. I am told to use a spoiler rail when I make the cut. What size spoiler should I use to cut a 5" rail so the corners will line up?
Thanks
cmack12


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not clear on what your trying to do.
Any bar rails I've seen just use a slip on fitting to make a corner.
http://www.wagnercompanies.com/Foot_and_Bar_Rail_Components.aspx

Got a picture?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm confused ,too----post a link to something similar---Are you talking about a brass foot rail? Wood bar nosing---or a speed rail for the back of the bar--??







If this is it---use a 2x4 or other wood to perch the piece on--then cut it---figuring your miter lengths can be tricky as the 'corner ' is actually inside that cut out ---


----------



## cmack12 (Dec 7, 2012)

*45 degree cut for front bar rail*

My question was how to accurately cut the corner angles of the bar rail for a perfect match up at 90 degrees

My rail has 2 lips .. My question is how high do I make the spoiler bar when cutting a 45 on a miter saw I will try to attach a picture


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

cmack12 said:


> My question was how to accurately cut the corner angles of the bar rail for a perfect match up at 90 degrees
> 
> My rail has 2 lips .. My question is how high do I make the spoiler bar when cutting a 45 on a miter saw I will try to attach a picture


Ayuh,.... Basically, ya gotta do the miter cut, with the rail in/ at the angle it's gonna live at, like in yer picture, Not flat on the saw table...

Kinda like doin' crown moldin', only upside-down...


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

as bondo mentioned do it like that. use a level and find the difference in the height top to bottom and use a shim of sorts to hold the piece at the saw on that angle while cutting it. it looks like right behind the bottom lip there at the underside of the piece is about an 1 1/2" flat spot and the next angle along the underside, I'd plan to use that flat spot and the angle to set the (cut shim) on while cutting...


----------



## cmack12 (Dec 7, 2012)

*bar rail*

Thanks I"ll give it a try


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

cmack12 said:


> Thanks I"ll give it a try


Try it and then post a pic here; I want to see what exactly you have done.


----------

